

The directed graph of stereotypical incomprehensibility - bdr
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1024

======
patio11
I think they're missing a cycle on Japanese -> Japanese, since the
stereotypically incomprehensible language here is "Japanese to a foreigner".

(Usually when "Its Greek to me" gets translated in movies, though, they end up
going for "I totally do not understand." or something equally generic.)

